
Google Bans Cryptocurrency and ICO Ads - austinary
https://coingape.com/google-bans-cryptocurrency-ico-ads/
======
okket
See current discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16583348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16583348)

